# NEW CF fixtures on sale!!!



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I didn't know where else to put this.

Dallas North Aquarium has Oceanic CF fixtures on sale. 36" $35 or $40 and 48" was $45 or $50 (didn't pay much attention since I was only after the 24"). I picked up the last 24" for $30.

I just wanted to pass this along since I stopped by there today and found this. Sorry if it's in the wrong forum.

Brian


----------

